# Supprimé compte iCloud



## Youcef13013 (26 Août 2014)

Salut a tous et a toutes 

Je vien de trouvé un iPad Air je pense breff 
je les reinitialisé a partire des tutoriel j'usqua la tout va bien 
au moment du demarage je choisis la langue francais, puis j'inscrit mes coordonné 
de ma boxe wifi et ensuite il me demande de un compte itunes lié a l'ipad  donc 
maintenant je voudrais savoires si il y aurez la possibilité de "suprimé" le compte 
iCloud ? :mouais:

Merci d'avoire lu et aussi a ce qui vont me donné un reponse ferme 


ps : Je ne rendré pas cette ipad a sont ''Ancien Propio''


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2014)

c'est une plaisanterie ???:mouais:


----------



## Youcef13013 (26 Août 2014)

*Non pas de moral ou quoi juste une response ferme.*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

Youcef13013 a dit:


> Je vien de trouvé un iPad Air je pense breff



Eh ho, tu crois avoir trouvé un trésor ... ?
Faut pas rêver ...


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2014)

Avec le numéro de série marqué au dos je connais des gens qui peuvent retrouver le compte iCloud associé. 

Si ça peut t'aider envois moi ça par message privé au besoin.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Avec le numéro de série marqué au dos je connais des gens qui peuvent retrouver le compte iCloud associé.
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider envois moi ça par message privé au besoin.


----------



## adixya (26 Août 2014)

Oui Gwen a déjà aidé pas mal de gens à retrouver le compte iCloud tu peux lui faire confiance youcef !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

Y en a qui aiment naviguer en eaux troubles ... :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2014)

> je choisis la langue francais



Ah oui...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah oui...



Oui c'est logique


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Août 2014)

Youcef13013 a dit:


> au moment du demarage je choisis la langue francais



Tu en es certain ? Tu as reconnue cette langue comment ?

Sinon, cet iPad que tu as trouvé, il a un propriétaire, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Y en a qui aiment naviguer en eaux troubles ... :love:


remarque qu'il doit bien  y avoir des fermes aquatiques 
(centre de réinsertion  pour petits  délinquants receleurs par exemple)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Avec le numéro de série marqué au dos je connais des gens qui peuvent retrouver le compte iCloud associé.
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider envois moi ça par message privé au besoin.



C'est la meilleure solution


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Avec le numéro de série marqué au dos je connais des gens qui peuvent retrouver le compte iCloud associé.
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider envois moi ça par message privé au besoin.



Vous êtes sérieux ? ce ne serait pas du recel ? Il doit avoir un propriétaire cet iPad et il est surement malheureux de l'avoir perdu ou que quelqu'un lui ait emprunté à l'insu de son plein gré ! 

Si vous êtes sérieux pour un modo c'est décevant !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> C'est la meilleure solution





yngve a dit:


> ce ne serait pas du recel ?



Mais non, il veut juste le coincer ...


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mais non, il veut juste le coincer ...



Ok


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2014)

Youcef13013 a dit:


> ps : Je ne rendré pas cette ipad a sont ''Ancien Propio''



Tu ne le rendra pas, mais de toute façon tu ne pourras JAMAIS le remettre en route


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

pas seulement powerdom , pas seulement
mais on va laisser la surprise au demandeur

( on peut néanmoins lui conseiller de contacter son avocat , il peut en avoir besoin)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mais non, il veut juste le coincer ...



Oui c'est bien cela


----------



## adixya (26 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Vous êtes sérieux ? ce ne serait pas du recel ? Il doit avoir un propriétaire cet iPad et il est surement malheureux de l'avoir perdu ou que quelqu'un lui ait emprunté à l'insu de son plein gré !
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous êtes sérieux pour un modo c'est décevant !




En fait je croyais que tu étais un gros troll, avec ce personnage psychorigide assez improbable, mais finalement, tu existes peut-être vraiment O___o'
Ça fait peur !!


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> En fait, toi, en dehors du premier degré tu comprends, mais alors, rien du tout, j'ai l'impression...



Mais si mais voyez vous il me faut du temps !


----------



## adixya (26 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Mais si mais voyez vous il me faut du temps !




Ah j'ai modifié mon message entre temps oupppst


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> En fait je croyais que tu étais un gros troll, avec ce personnage psychorigide assez improbable, mais finalement, tu existes peut-être vraiment O___o'
> Ça fait peur !!



Mais j'existe ! 

et j'assume mon éducation qui, certes, n'est pas celle de la plupart ; mais le nombre fait-il la vérité ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




adixya a dit:


> En fait je croyais que tu étais un gros troll, avec ce personnage psychorigide assez improbable, mais finalement, tu existes peut-être vraiment O___o'
> Ça fait peur !!



De plus je ne sais pas ce qu'est un troll ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

yngve manifeste un amour certain du " ?"
 comme élémbnt décoratif s'entend


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> yngve manifeste un amour certain du " ?"
> comme élémbnt décoratif s'entend



Se poser des questions c'est la voie de la Sagesse !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Se poser des questions c'est la voie de la Sagesse !


oulla
 c'est peut être plus grave que ce qu'on aurait pu penser, mébon , ca fait avancer le bouzin " noyage de fil"
 car evidemment c'est ce qu'on fait, vu que le demandeur initial  peu de chances qu'on le revoit et il est peut etre en train d'avoir des réponses d'un genre qu'il n'attendait pas
(la condition de receleur est parfois difficile en ce bas monde )


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> oulla
> c'est peut être plus grave que ce qu'on aurait pu penser, mébon , ca fait avancer le bouzin " noyage de fil"
> car evidemment c'est ce qu'on fait, vu que le demandeur initial  peu de chances qu'on le revoit et il est peut etre en train d'avoir des réponses d'un genre qu'il n'attendait pas
> (la condition de receleur est parfois difficile en ce bas monde )



Pourquoi plus grave, cher ami ? 

Il est bien évident que le personnage n'aura jamais une réponse à sa question, au moins ici ! Et Apple veille n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2014)

y a pas qu'Apple il y a aussi les FAI . aussi bien du coté sites que connexion  de la box du gusse etc etc
Et vu le niveau de  bêtise  il est peut etre allé sur des sites warez  entierement géres par les zotorités ( technique classique dite  du honeypot  ou des" potes" de miel)


----------



## yngve (26 Août 2014)

De fait ! J'espère tout de même qu'il n'aura pas gain de cause.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2014)

Je suis considéré comme un méchant personnage parce que je n'arrivais pas a supporter des discours approchants chez certains de mes élèves (du genre "je trouve : c'est  moi")


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Plus de nouvelle de Mr Youcef13013 ??


----------



## Youcef13013 (27 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Plus de nouvelle de Mr Youcef13013 ??



Beh ... je les vendu pour piece  250 cool non ? 

Sur ce bye tout le monde <3


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2014)

Content de ta connerie ?
Tant pis pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

les circuits parallèles fonctionnent :rose:


----------



## yngve (27 Août 2014)

Youcef13013 a dit:


> Beh ... je les vendu pour piece  250 cool non ?
> 
> Sur ce bye tout le monde <3



Il est heureux mais....


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> les circuits parallèles fonctionnent :rose:



Eh oui :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> les circuits parallèles fonctionnent :rose:



Tu parles c'est invendable à 250 .


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu parles c'est invendable à 250 .



Oui même pour pièce


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu parles c'est invendable à 250 .



Il nous a balancé un truc, pour qu'on lui fiche la paix


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il nous a balancé un truc, pour qu'on lui fiche la paix




 Mince alors  Quel malin


----------



## yngve (27 Août 2014)

Il a essayé, il a perdu ! Peut être plus qu'il ne l'imagine.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Il a essayé, il a perdu ! Peut être plus qu'il ne l'imagine.



No coment


----------



## Rockmouss (5 Décembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Avec le numéro de série marqué au dos je connais des gens qui peuvent retrouver le compte iCloud associé.
> 
> Si ça peut t'aider envois moi ça par message privé au besoin.



Allo il est ou le numéro de série


----------



## imazighn (16 Décembre 2014)

bonjour a tous g acheté un ipad sur eBay mais il bloqué icloud g demandé le remboursement mais il m'ont dit qu'il était declaré perdu et non volé donc aucune reclamation.un conseil ou une solution serait les bienvenus .nb g vu que certains s'était fait chambrés, un sms de la facture est disponible merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2014)

imazighn a dit:


> bonjour a tous g acheté un ipad sur eBay mais il bloqué icloud g demandé le remboursement mais il m'ont dit qu'il était declaré perdu et non volé donc aucune reclamation.un conseil ou une solution serait les bienvenus .nb g vu que certains s'était fait chambrés, un sms de la facture est disponible merci encore


ca ne tient pas debout cette histoire

soit c'est le proprietaire légitime qui vend  et  l'ipad n'est pas " perdu"
soit cet ipad est perdu et ce n'est pas le proprio qui l'a vendu


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2014)

Perdu ne veut pas dire volé. Mais le non-retour d'un objet perdu aux objets trouvés fait que le vendeur devient un voleur.

Première chose à faire, porter plainte et rendre cet appareil à la personne qui l'a perdu.

Puis, pleuré sur TON argent perdu. Tu as peu de chance de le revoir malheureusement et cet appareil est inutilisable quoi que tu fasses.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Décembre 2014)

Si tu as payé par Paypal, tu peux engager une réclamation.
Tu seras remboursé.


----------



## imazighn (18 Décembre 2014)

le vendeur n'est pas le proprio car g eu celui ci au telephone.lui veut son ipad sans sortir un sous eBay ne veut rien savoir et moi j'en ai pour plus de 100e faut pas rever .celui a qui ça fait de la peine peut cotiser pour le prix les frais de port et de douane pour l'Angleterre.sinon je sais que rien n'est inviolable  au plaisir.


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Décembre 2014)

Bon, les mecs, on a le receleur et l'acheteur, je crois qu'on peut agir


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Décembre 2014)

imazighn a dit:


> sinon je sais que rien n'est inviolable


À te lire on se rend bien compte, effectivement, que les règles grammaticales et orthographiques de la langue française ne sont pas inviolables.


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2014)

imazighn a dit:


> le vendeur n'est pas le proprio car g eu celui ci au telephone.lui veut son ipad sans sortir un sous eBay ne veut rien savoir et moi j'en ai pour plus de 100e faut pas rever .celui a qui ça fait de la peine peut cotiser pour le prix les frais de port et de douane pour l'Angleterre.sinon je sais que rien n'est inviolable  au plaisir.



Donc tu es bien un voleur maintenant que tu sais.

Quand a passé outre les protections d'Apple, bon courage. Je pense que cet iPad va finir en Frisbee de luxe quand tu en auras marre


----------



## Breizh44 (21 Décembre 2014)

Le vol et le recel font partie du jeu.
L'arrestation desdits délinquants aussi.
A eux de ne pas se faire choper.


----------



## imazighn (21 Décembre 2014)

ce qui est bete c'est que je sois obligé de me repeter .un voleur ne fournit pas  de facture moi si de plus il faut apprendre a lire avant de repondre et pour terminer certaines personnes activent ou désactivent tout ce qu'ils veulent et ne passent pas leur temps et leurs peu de capacitees a insulter a tout bout de champ merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (22 Décembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas acheté l'ipad à youssef pour 250 pour pièces ? [emoji1]


----------



## imazighn (24 Décembre 2014)

mon cher(e) alexis vu l'heure a laquelle tu m'a repondu on repere tout de suite les gens contre productifs et qui ne travaille pas merci quand meme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (25 Décembre 2014)

Et les vacances sa existe non ?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Février 2015)

imazighn a dit:


> ce qui est bete c'est que je sois obligé de me repeter .un voleur ne fournit pas  de facture moi si de plus il faut apprendre a lire avant de repondre et pour terminer certaines personnes activent ou désactivent tout ce qu'ils veulent et ne passent pas leur temps et leurs peu de capacitees a insulter a tout bout de champ merci


Tu as bien dit que l'iPad avait été déclaré perdu, et qu'on te l'a revendu. Le "déclaré perdu" ne change rien. 
Mais on a là l'exemple de ce que je disais quelques posts plus haut : pour pas mal de gens, maintenant, perdu = c'est à moi et, y'a pas vol! Bienvenue dans le monde de la nouvelle morale élastique.

Un type qui te fournit une facture et te dit que l'iPad a été déclaré perdu, c'est une plaisanterie. Maintenant, étant donné que ça ne te choque pas tu me permettra de ne pas te plaindre outre mesure.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2015)

imazighn a dit:


> mon cher(e) alexis vu l'heure a laquelle tu m'a repondu on repere tout de suite les gens contre productifs et qui ne travaille pas merci quand meme



Alors, je pourrais compatir à ton immense détresse à propos de ton histoire, mais avec cette remarque, finalement, non. Tu raconteras ça, par exemple, la prochaine fois que tu viendras aux urgences à 3h35 du matin pour un hoquet à la con. Tu auras un certain succès des gens contre-productifs que tu y rencontreras, j'en suis certain. Et tu découvriras avec bonheur qu'un grand verre d'eau froide, ça calme, quelque soit l'orifice dans lequel on l'introduit (ça marche même mieux dans celui que je te proposerai, réflexe vagal obligé).
Pour l'iPad "perdu" avec sa "facture" (originale, wouhahahah comment écrirait ma fille),  tu l'as dans le même orifice que mon verre d'eau. Essaie de comprendre, tu as acheté, de bonne foi à l'évidence, un objet qui n'appartient pas au vendeur (c'est toi même qui l'écrit), et qui ne t'appartient pas plus. Pour le reste, tous les conseils t'ont été donnés.

Sinon, une faute de conjugaison, d'accord (tout y passe) en gros sur un mot sur deux, tu es par contre, toi, très productif. Je te proposerais bien un tour sur le projet Voltaire via ton iPad.
Oups, il est bloqué, c'est vrai. C'est ballot.


----------

